# Outback Vs Zeppelin



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

my wife and i are lookin at the 28rsds outback and the z91 zeppelin, was wondering if anyone wished to share their ideas?


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

As a 28 rss owner of less than 1 year, here are my thoughts. We compared both here in town as part of our decision making. The clear difference was the apparent quality in fit and finish throughout the interior of the Zeppelin. Colors were similar but the Outback clearly appeared to be much nicer. I did not care for the layout of the Zeppelin we looked at. (this may not be accurate on the current models of Zeppelin) The unattached half round table and the couch that backs up to the bed seemed really awkward. The table was very unstable in the model we looked at. No way that stands up to our 4 kids sliding around that table. As for the bed, I couldn't see how it could ever looked 'made' with that couch backed up to it. Despite their best efforts to 'fix it up' it just never looked neat. At least with the rear slide in the Outback a quick pull of the blinds & it's all hidden. Makes for a nice quick spruce up when guests pop in.

We never got past the interior comparisons. I don't have any technical info for you, it wasn't worth the time for us. Good luck in whatever you decide.

Twins Make 4


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We also looked at both last Feb when buying. The Zep couldn't match up to the quality and decor of the Outback, as well as overall roominess. We looked at the Zep just a few weeks ago at a local dealer, and it didn't seem to have improved any. We also noticed the wobbly table and strange bed. IMHO, the Outback wins hands down.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I looked too, but I avoid buying first year units and the Zep had some pretty big issues from what I've read for other owners, but appears they are making right by it.

Both look good, but I give the nod to the Outback. I prefer the interior, the Zep just didn't do much for me personally.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

My wife and I just purchased an Outback 25 RS-S last Wednesday. We were leaning towards the Zeppelin in the beginning of the decision process, than I stumbled on this site and was convinced the Outback was the way to go. We had our first opportunity to examine the Zeppelin in detail last week at the Silverdome (Pontiac, MI) RV and Camper Show and quite frankly were not impressed.

My Wife's first reaction to the Zeppelin when she walked into it was "wow...this really is cheap looking inside". 'Nuff said. Bought the 25RS-S
















Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

our2girls said:


> My Wife's first reaction to the Zeppelin when she walked into it was "wow...this really is cheap looking inside". 'Nuff said. Bought the 25RS-S


Main reason we went with the Outback and we have never looked back









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto.

We also looked at the Zeppelin and I thought it looked, well, for lack of a more tasteful word, "cheap." I'm not saying it's a cheap TT but I thought the Outback was the best looking one of all we looked at in our price range.

Best of luck in whichever you choose.

Mark


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll be honest, the Outbacks interior wins hands down over _every_ other camper we have looked at. The closest is the KZ which is almost identical anyway (I actually prefer the white cabinets, they are almost identical to the ones in my kitched at home). I'm kind of kicking myself now for not waiting for the 28RS-DS to come out. Please take sopme good pictures of the dinette on the slide and the couch in the rear when you get it. I really want to see if I can swap mine around too...









(Notice I say when you get it. This is because I cannot imagine anyone looking at an Outback, spending time on this forum and then deciding to go with something else).


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

[I have taken the time to study this subject and have reached this conclusion, the Outback is better in more areas than the Zeppelin. Here take a look and tell me what you think...

Outback Vs Zeppelin I










"Oh, the humanity!" My 28BHS doesn't burst into flame quite so easily

Outback Vs Zeppelin II









Stairway to Heaven? I think not! This Zeppelin produces much better sound than the cheap radio installed in my Outback but really, do you think these guys are the camping type? My Outback could sleep a whole bunch of groupies so there is yet another advantage.

Outback Vs Zeppelin III










Kind of hard to find out much about the Zeppelin online. Are they ashamed of it or something? My Outback is better built and exudes quality. I'm sure the Zeppelin has it's fans but we much prefer our Outback.

So there you have it, a point-by-point comparison of the Outback and assorted Zeppelins. I really hope this helps.

Reverie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO @ Reverie!

The #1 Reason to buy an Outback? This forum of course!!!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

We also looked at the Zep when we were shopping. I didn't like the tightness when the camper was in tow mode. The slides being in really made it difficult to walk around inside. Makes for tough bathroom breaks on the road and means that you have to open the camper up (slides out) to load and unload it before and after the trip. I also was not crazy about the bed/couch for the adults in the bunk model.

Paul


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Reverie, that is just tooooo much!!!














But all true.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I looked online at the Zep. Not much there.

We chose the outback because it looked neat and well-built. We also couldn't find a dealer close by.

reverie, if you built the Aero-lite would that make you an:








?


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I too looked at Zepplins. I felt they were trying something to make something old new again -- Art-Deco. Some Art-deco I like, but, this just didn't do it for me. I also agree the couch/bed thing doesn't work. It looks like someone had to go to lunch half way through the design.

If you can get past the decor though. I think it might be a fine trailer.


----------

